# My favorite mouse



## tinat (Oct 3, 2009)

I am posting a pic of spot mouse here also because he is so cute and I am dying to get an answer about what his coloring is called. The babies too!! I really like the little brown guys wish one was a female, maybe next litter, its on the way!!














. Thanks everyone. I love this forum.Tina


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

I'm pretty new to all this but...

'spot mouse' looks like a Broken-Marked Black?
Would the 'Brown' babes be Agouti ?
The other baby looks Black to me


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Yep think your right Myth.


----------

